# Poll for Sp/Sx: Which Stackings Do You Find as Most Attractive?



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

With all the recent discussions on instinct compatibilities I'd like to see some actual data on the matter =D

This poll is for those of Sp/Sx stackings (I will create polls for other stackings shortly after). You can pick multiple options. *Please vote only if you are very, very sure of being Sp/Sx so that this poll yields accurate results*. If you aren't certain of being Sp/Sx but want to see the poll there is the 7th option to vote on.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't know why, but I really like so/sx types. I find that their so complements my sp very well. It kind of deflects it, and we still got the secondary sx attraction going on. With other sp/sx I don't feel we quite get anywhere. Our dual sp deflect us away from each other and sx isn't strong enough to connect deeply. sx/sp kind of works, but they also tend to drain me very quickly because I can't match their sx intensity. 

I don't know about sx/so but I think the result would be similar as with sx/sp, but possibly even worse. I need the sx spark for me to experience attraction, so any other subtype that lacks sx is out of the question really. I tend to find non-sx people rather boring.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

mostly So/Sx and Sx/Sp

in a little more detail
Sp/Sx: too icy. I'm icy and cat-like. it feels like I'm flirting with myself
Sp/So: not usually much chemistry between us
So/Sp: hard to get close to, but I've find myself attracted to them a few times. I think I would enjoy a casual relationship with one
So/Sx: they're so warm, accepting and affectionate. they make me feel loved (and really warm and fuzzy) and they often have really cute personalities that open me up more quickly than other types. 
Sx/So: can be sexy on occasion, but generally too much craziness. I'm not into their "fire and ice" communication style and I tend to prefer partners who are more subtle (I don't think I've ever met an Sx/So who was subtle at all lol). also, our lifestyles would be so incompatible. they keep saying things like "come on man! you only live once!" and I'm thinking "um, YEAH exactly! that's why I'm trying to take care of myself and make some goddamn money!". if I were to date one, it would probably have to be a more chill E type like a 9w1 or 3w4 (actually, I'd totally go for a 3w4 Sx/So. they're fucking sexy :laughing: )
Sx/Sp: sometimes kinda cold and first and can kinda seem like Sp doms, but really they're generally just more private, which I like. once you get close to them, they become more and more intense and intimate, to the point where it's just you and them and they want to be alone with you as often as possible. there is a certain subtle, tender delicateness to the Sx/Sp that is really sexy to me.

in short:
definitely: So/Sx, Sx/Sp
perhaps: So/Sp
very unlikely: Sp/Sx, Sp/So, Sx/So


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Sp/sx's generally make great friends. They're full of surprises.
Sp/so's are too distant sometimes.
So/sp's I've known don't seem very genuine at times. 
So/sx's are interesting but sometimes they don't know how to respect my need for distance, or they don't fulfill my needs for intimacy. They're hot and cold.
Sx/sp's are too intense sometimes. But they make great friends as well.
Sx/so's are so inconsistent. It's like getting both ends of the spectrum all at once. Never a dull moment with them though. I'll give them that.

I don't need the sx spark because sparks often times fade fairly easily. I want a bloody forest fire that just grows and gains momentum. Sparks don't satisfy. Sp's are interesting to me overall because I know that with them they are less likely to get offended at my need for space or something else of that nature. So's are fun people, but some of them lay everything out on the table and it takes the mystery out of it that I could get from the Sp type. Although I want less distance sometimes, I do like a challenge. 

And because of this, I think Sp/so would have to be one of my favorites. For me, there is no greater satisfaction than breaking down the walls of the sp/so, even if it's just for a few moments. Sp/sx and so/sx could also be close runners up.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I adore So/Sx, Sp/Sx (my own stacking) and Sx/Sp.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Sp/sx's generally make great friends. They're full of surprises.
> Sp/so's are too distant sometimes.
> So/sp's I've known don't seem very genuine at times.
> So/sx's are interesting but sometimes they don't know how to respect my need for distance, or they don't fulfill my needs for intimacy. They're hot and cold.
> ...


Could you please state why So/Sps don't seem genuine and why Sx/Sos seem inconsistent?
(I like how you write btw)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Jiktin said:


> Could you please state why So/Sps don't seem genuine and why Sx/Sos seem inconsistent?
> (I like how you write btw)


Haha thanks.

Well with the so/sp's I've known or met, it just seems like they have a hidden agenda sometimes because they can't be direct with me. They're like the sp/so just not as distant and they go the extra mile to impress often times. I'm sure there are great so/sp's out there and they can make really good friends. 

Sx/so's that I've seen can't seem to maintain the level of intimacy that I'd like to achieve. This always seems to be the case especially in group settings. If they've got a strong so, when you add other people into the fray, it gets worse. Its like they go through instances of clinging to you like glue, then all of a sudden it seems like they're more in tune with everyone else and you don't exist. And their level of intensity can often times be too much to handle.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with So/Sx, as both friends and partners. My best friend (IRL) is a So/Sx and there's something ridiculously likeable about him.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

bump!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> And because of this, I think Sp/so would have to be one of my favorites. For me, there is no greater satisfaction than breaking down the walls of the sp/so, even if it's just for a few moments. Sp/sx and so/sx could also be close runners up.


I get this a lot. People often want to get through to me, want me to come out of my shell and connect but it just takes so long or I come out of myself at unpredictable times. I feel frustrated being an SP/SO, I feel a little jealous of those that can just connect with others without any self consciousness, I feel so inhibited or faulty in comparison, like a little socially inept and that no-one finds me exciting enough which is frustrating because I have so much to share but its all buried deep inside a lot of the time, i've said this before but no matter how much I express myself, I still feel distant and that others don't know who I really am. As long as the conversation isn't too invasive, I feel more comfortable letting myself go and my inhibitions.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Sx/Sp and So/Sp. They're different enough to be interesting, but with some Sp-lasts I know I'm always stuck playing "responsible one" or "safety captain" and that gets grating after a while. So, Sp-second it is.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Lotan said:


> Sx/Sp and So/Sp. They're different enough to be interesting, but with some Sp-lasts I know I'm always stuck playing "responsible one" or "safety captain" and that gets grating after a while. So, Sp-second it is.


What do you find attractive about so/sp?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana


:laughing: Yes sp/sx is cat-like. I always call myself a house cat. All I care about is napping in the sun, cleaning myself, eating and generally being left alone. I shall engage you only when I feel like it. Though I have a moderate Sx and weak So. 


For this reason, the reasons above I could see myself with a Sp/sx with a strong sx second or an sx/sp with a strong sp second. I need to be important in a relationship, but I want someone else to do a lot of the work. <______________< cause work interferes with napping.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Relationship wise, I seem to be most compatible with other Sp/Sxs. So/Sxs are dolls and great people to be around, but not sure if I could sustain a relationship with their vast, expanding energy. They are great though. I think I have very instant attraction to Sx/Sps, but I don't know how that would work in a long term relationship. If their Sp were stronger, then I could definitely see it happening. I could possibly see it working with an Sp/So since I do appreciate nice, steady, relaxing energy, but I guess I feel more drawn to those who light something up in me. I am more cat-like indeed, and anyone who isn't bored by that could find something to like in me I suppose. I am an enfp, too, after all, so I have my silliness and openness and a sort of expansive energy in a way. It's a lot more contained than say an sx/so or an so/sx enfp, but it's there. Anyone up for fun and adventure and intensity, but also for relaxation, steadiness, calmness, and peace. Someone who will energize me and not drain me I guess. Mreh.

Haha, yes, I've been called a cat on many occasions. I do enjoy just lounging around, listening to music, sleeping, eating, making sure my little world is orderly and nice. Showers, ah. Someone who appreciates the little things, can be intense and passionate, but doesn't require it every moment of everyday to feel happy. Someone who can share my little bubble with me, but won't infringe on my independence. Someone not toooo closed. I'm closed enough as it is, so if they are, too, it can be a little difficult to live with. The point is to open each other up. But, yeah, there you have it.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

MissyMaroon said:


> Relationship wise, I seem to be most compatible with other Sp/Sxs. So/Sxs are dolls and great people to be around, but not sure if I could sustain a relationship with their vast, expanding energy.


I heard sp/sx refere to so/sx as "flailing madmen", they connect over the secondary sx instinct but the lack of self-preservation instinct is grating on sp/sx.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> I heard sp/sx refere to so/sx as "flailing madmen", they connect over the secondary sx instinct but the lack of self-preservation instinct is grating on sp/sx.


I don't know many so/sx, but I know a few sx/so. As long as they're willing to listen to me talk about SP stuff and don't brush it off immediately, we get along just fine. I know one sx/so in particular who disregards _everything SP_ and I do not get along with him, but he's unhealthy, too, so it makes sense. I admit they can make me feel a bit "rushed" about SP things, but that's probably not a bad thing; I could use more balance with my first instinct. 

While I like SX-lasts as friends (I have many), I'm not sure how we'd fair in a romantic relationship. Perhaps sp/so, but so/sp might be difficult. An extroverted sx/sp might be compatible. I think being with another sp/sx would just encourage bad habits in ourselves. And, well, I spoke about SP-lasts already.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> I heard sp/sx refere to so/sx as "flailing madmen", they connect over the secondary sx instinct but the lack of self-preservation instinct is grating on sp/sx.


Lol, it is, but some of my best friends throughout my life were of the type. XD The thing is I can be extremely hyper and flail and one of the most enthusiastic people I know sometimes. The thing is I'm better in concentrated bursts and I do retain that grounded Sp-ness. So/Sx seems to be all over the place, their energy going so many more places than me.


----------



## naginismuts92 (May 29, 2015)

Where is the poll for sx/so ( ?


----------

